# Türme von Hanoi - Anzahl Züge



## TonicWater01 (3. Apr 2018)

Hallo,
ich hänge zur Zeit an der Aufgabe fest, wie ich in Java programmieren kann, dass ich die Anzahl der Züge beim Spiel Die Türme von Hanoi erhalte.
Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand bei nem einfachen Lösungsweg helfen?
Danke schon jetzt!
Hier mein bisheriger Code. 

```
public class Hanoi {

    private static void bewege (char a, char b, char c, int n)    {    //n Scheiben von a nach c; Zwischenspeicher b
   
        if (n == 1)
            System.out.println("Lege die oberste Scheibe von " + "Turm " + a + " auf Turm " + c + ".");
        else {
            bewege(a, c, b, n-1);
            bewege(a, b, c, 1);
            bewege(b, a, c, n-1);
        }
    }

    public static void main (String[] args){
       
        bewege('a', 'b', 'c', 5);
    }
}
```


----------



## fhoffmann (3. Apr 2018)

Füge doch eine (static) Variable "anzahlZuege" in deine Klasse ein. Diese setzt du am Anfang auf 0 und zählst sie bei jedem Zug eins hoch.


----------



## Kayno (26. Apr 2018)

Die Aufgabe kannst du super Recursive lösen.


----------

